
Bad Free Trial Etiquette (Dropbox) - khal_paul
Is it amoral for services not to notify users that their trials are ending? Found out Dropbox Business does this today ... as well as removing already paid-for services if you downgrade during the billing cycle.
======
reubenswartz
IMHO, it's not right to cut off something that someone has bought, until the
next billing cycle.

Whether it's amoral, immoral, or whatever, it seems pretty silly to not notify
users that their trials are ending.

